# get stuffed



## aatyas (May 14, 2010)

i spent two hours writing a g'day message only to loose it because it logged me out.


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

g'day


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Worlds longest G'day message it must have been. :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Sure the Mods do it as a joke ;-) , get stuffed back at ya, ow and welcome :lol:


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Basic stuffing recipe.
INGREDIENTS
3 cups of soft breadcrumbs
1 onion finely chopped
1 teaspoon of sage
2 tablespoons of melted butter
1 egg
salt
pepper

METHOD
Combine breadcrumbs,onion,sage,butter and egg in a bowl.Season with salt and pepper to taste.

Makes a cup and a half.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

patwah said:


> Im sure we can all write a Gday message for you, I'll start it.
> 
> Hi, my name is aatyas and I paddle a /looking to buy a......
> 
> ...


catch up with...... some of you kayak freaks and outfish you,if not I will tell you to "get stuffed"and go home with my kayak.


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

snapperz said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > Im sure we can all write a Gday message for you, I'll start it.
> ...


I will probably realise afterwards that my actions were in haste and eventually join the forums under another name so the questions I have will be answered.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Macbrand said:


> snapperz said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


And because I feel guilty for saying "get stuffed", will make amends with anyone who helps me wright this welcome note, by buying them a new Lox rod of their choice.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

ELM said:


> Hi, my name is aatyas and I paddle a /looking to buy a......
> 
> Im based in Dee why and am keen to catch up with......
> 
> ...


I m onlee 12 but ive gut sum mad sh#t thati ned too mov in the 4sale section 50 sems like alot of post's.

greaT post


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

aatyas said:


> i spent two hours writing a g'day message only to loose it because it logged me out.


Most of us have an attention span of less than 10 minutes so this log out has been programmed in intentionally.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSwkYpwAACNXgAAQQIUkAJAAP//foDAA1GDUyaJhqZE21QGaQrTEnpqaNAMmh6gNBJjUNGIAAMHhjR91h7zJxrTKyQXcyMfWqkujnEIqqQdhNiZRetJ8KltO9kogXjBCg+BZPyZgMThYwwSt5kElg7YL6eunZUYaUbC9Z4hub85o5CuYW9bxhqZvEYIkxgy2ZrQToj3QzeQqgrM41gTs+tXiA55dsTmUSjnEVI0aejsgblEApwesKUMWJVbokEVAJh4YtzA+wKN7jDMSi1AX4u5IpwoSBYSMU4A=


----------

